# Double Humbucker!



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Made a Tele out of Walnut with double Humbucker pick ups.The grain patterns on the front are kinda cool.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice. Love the walnut. Do you sell these Itchy? Do you finish them out or just do the bodies?


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

Walnut with passive humbuckers?!?! Man, that's gonna be a sweet tone! Looks great!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another very impressive project indeed Gary. I really love these pieces. Great work.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice! Any ideas what humbuckers are going to be used?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I sell just the bodies.Cant play a note.LOL!Sounds a little strange but I rebuilt F-111's and F-15's for decades,never knew how to fly them! Thanks for the compliments.Itchy


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Itchy, choice of walnut is fantastic. Would it reveal to much about my knowledge of gutairs if I told you I like cheese and bacon on my humbuckers?:laughing:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Gary, each guitar you make looks better and better. I have a question though, on this one... the top looks like one piece, and I can't identify any lines on the side, but the bottom looks like two distinct pieces. Is this a result of the new belt sander doing an awesome job of blending the top?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Boy, Gary, that is some beautiful piece of walnut. Very nice work. Bet the guy who ends up with the finished guitar gets compliments on that one !

Paul


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Taylormade said:


> Gary, each guitar you make looks better and better. I have a question though, on this one... the top looks like one piece, and I can't identify any lines on the side, but the bottom looks like two distinct pieces. Is this a result of the new belt sander doing an awesome job of blending the top?


You have to look carefully, but the seam is there. It's a nice job of matching grains at the joint though.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Phinds, your right,it is two pieces.Its just natural to match the color and grain pattern to the front side of the guitar.


----------



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Question*

Hi Gary,

First of all, AWESOME tele! I have been wanting to make one of these for years, one of the only body styles that I don't have. 

I don't want to splurge for the body blanks, they can be expensive. Would it be an abomination to edge glue my material of choice to make the width for the blank and then stack and face glue for the height/depth? I'm pretty sure it would work, but as far as sound and process goes do you think this would work?

Thanks for any tips, do you do strats also?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, Itchy. Very sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

So Itchy...my son is a pro musician and we have been planning an electric guitar for some time. He is picking the switches and pickups and I am doing the build. It looks like he has 3 sets of pickups and a 5 way switch picked out. We are getting together in a few weeks to finalize the plans. My question is how do you lay out the positioning for the pickups. I understand that one goes next to the fingerboard and one near the bridge...How about the position for the third?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

New 2,Id go and buy 8/4 wood of your choice.Edge glue the two pieces after joining.The two pieces should be 6 1/2"x 17",to make the blank 17"x13".After set up ck for levelness on a known flat surface.If it rocks then sand the hi corners down till it doesnt rock.That side will go on the down side when you run it thru the planer.Then flip it over to flaten the other side and plane that side.I wouldnt do a stack unless you want to put a 1/2" cap of a different type of wood on the top.Finished thickness for a tele is 1-3/4".


----------



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Itchy,

I was poking around on a few tele building forums and came to the same conclusion about the extra 1/4" top. Do you think using maple would be to heavy for a tele? I have a strat thats Alder and I imagine if it was maple instead it would be quite weighty. 

Keep on rocking the tele bodies, they look amazing!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Some people like to use one type of wood,about 1-1/4" on the bottom side then put a 1/2"cap of maple.The maple is usually a curly type and bookmatched.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Burk,You could always buy a body and use it for the measurements and body configuration,then resell it when your done with it,or they sell templates for all the different routes.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice Itchy.

You might have posted it already?But,are you clearing them.....guess I'm asking,what's your finishing consisting of?What grit,stain(if any),what clear?BW


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I only finish them to 220 grit then put minwax clear sealer on some of them to get the grain to pop.It kinda shows a little of what it will look like with a finish on them.I,ve sold 20 so far.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool,thanks.

A friend and I rode up the "Valley" to tour a guitar shop.....Huss & Dalton,anyhow some of the Backs of their more "special" models have an interesting tangent on design.Obviously bookmatched,but right in the cntr they've left just the "right" amt of sapwood.Maybe a total of 4" wide at the most.....in the middle.Sorta like an elongated pear shape.

I just thought it had such a nice flow to it,for lack of better term.Your guitars are impressive.Best,BW


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's beautiful Gary. I love that grain. I believe those two pieces were taken from the outer portion of a fairly large tree. The bottom board was located behind a limb so we can be somewhat sure that the tree was very large because that board wasn't taken from the butt log. If it was, that means it was most likely a yard tree having a short trunk before branching out. 

Either way the tree was not a grade log and the location from where the boards came appears to have been crooked. The sawyer may have even milled it at a slight slant. Also in the second photo, you can see some striping in the neck relief of the bottom (right side) board, so that portion of the board may have been part of a crotch, but it not it was certainly stress of some sort. 

Any or all of my observations could be incorrect but one thing is certain, the tree gave you a gorgeous pair of boards and you used them to full effect. It's going to be very pretty, can't wait to see it done. Make sure to insist on pictures when the buyer finishes it! 








.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's pretty. Love the walnut!


----------

